# Wireless Mouse doesn't work



## flicknaldo (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi 

I've been given a wireless mouseAdvent Wireless Crystal Mouse, Model No. ADE-CCR01

I've charged the batteries and plugged the USB into my PC, pressed the connect button for mouse linking but I can't get it to work. 

Do I need a driver to get it to configure with my PC?

Thanks for your help​


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Double post. See here for replies: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/advent-wireless-crystal-mouse-353370.html


----------

